# الزواج المسيحي



## marmora jesus (22 يوليو 2009)

*لا تكونوا تحت نير مع غير المؤمنين، لأنه أية خلطة للبر والإثم؟ وأية شركة للنور مع الظلمة؟.. وأي نصيب للمؤمن مع غير المؤمن؟ ( **2كو 6: 14 **، 15)
*
*إن أهم شيء للشخص المؤمن، بعد ارتباطه بالرب للحياة الأبدية، هو ارتباطه بزوجة للحياة الزمنية. ولأن هذا الأمر هو من الأهمية بمكان، فيجب أن نبحث في كلمة الله عما تُعلنه في هذا الأمر. 

فإذا تكلمنا عن الحكماء والحكمة، فإننا تلقائيًا نتذكر سليمان الحكيم. لقد كان سليمان حكيمًا جدًا «وفاقت حكمة سليمان حكمة جميع بني المشرق وكل حكمة مصر» ( **1مل 4: 30 **)،*
* وكانت حكمته تكمن في مخافة الله «رأس الحكمة مخافة الرب» ( **مز 111: 10 **)*
*"**وظل سليمان مَضربًا للأمثال في حكمته وتقواه، وكان الله معه فأعطاه أيضًا غنىً وكرامة حتى إنه فاق كل ملوك عصره  ( 1مل 3: 13 ). *
* ولكن ـ ويا للأسف ـ جاء الوقت الذي انحرف فيه المؤشر بشدة، فإذ بنا نجد ذلك الشخص التقي وقد «ذَهَب ... وراء عشتُورث إلاهة الصيدونيين، ومَلكُوم رجس العمونيين. وعمل سليمان الشر في عيني الرب، ولم يتبع الرب تمامًا كداود أبيه» (1مل11: 5، 6). 

ولكن «كيف اكدّرّ الذهب، وتغيَّر الإبريز الجيد؟!» ( **مرا 4: 1 **).*
* ما أكبر الخسارة التي لحقت بسليمان! تُرى ماذا كان سببها؟ .. كان سببها أنه «أحب نساء غريبة» وأن «نساءه أمَلن قلبه وراء آلهة أخرى، ولم يكن قلبه كاملاً مع الرب إلهه كقلب داود أبيه» ( **1مل 11: 1 **، 4). 

لم يستطع غنى هذا العالم ولا حكمته أن يميّل قلبه، ولم يستطع انبهار الملوك بعظمته أن يميّل قلبه، وهي أمور قادرة أن تُميل القلب البشري. ولم تستطع ملذات العالم أن تميل قلبه، فقد كان يعرف بحكمته أن الكل باطلٌ وقبضُ الريح. فما هو الأمر السيئ الذي انحدر به انحدارًا متواليًا إلى الخراب؟! إن الأمر السيئ الذي لم يستطع، لا بقوته ولا بحكمته أن يقاومه، كان هو ارتباطه بنساء أجنبيات لا يعرفن الرب ولا يعبُدنه. ولكن ماذا في ذلك؟ سيظل هو يعبد الرب ويتقيه، ولن يكون لنسائه الأجنبيات تأثير عليه. هذا لم يكن سوى همسات الحية المُخادعة في أُذن الحكيم. ويا للأسف، لقد انخدع بها، ففارقته حكمته، وأقام له الرب خصمًا، بل خصماء ، وأصاب حياته التوتر والنكد لأن الرب أصبح مقاومًا له. ( امل : 11 )

يا ليت الرب يحكِّم شبابنا المؤمن المُقبل على الزواج، فيكون اختيار الشباب المؤمن لشابات مؤمنات، ويكون النسل أيضًا مباركًا من عند الرب*

*"  امرأتك مثل كرمة مثمرة في جوانب بيتك.بنوك مثل غروس الزيتون حول مائدتك "( مز 128: 3 ) *
​

*للامانة منقول*

*صلولي كتير*

*:smi420:*​


----------



## Rosetta (22 يوليو 2009)




----------



## marmora jesus (22 يوليو 2009)

red rose88 قال:


>


 

*ميرسي لمرورك يا قمر *

*ربنا معاكي ويباركك*


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 يوليو 2009)

موضوع جميل 

ميررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## marmora jesus (22 يوليو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل ​
> 
> ميررررسى على الموضوع ​
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


 

*ميرسي لمرورك يا كوكو*

*ربنا معاك ويباركك*


----------



## النهيسى (23 يوليو 2009)

موضوعاتكم رائعه ومميزه شكراااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## kalimooo (23 يوليو 2009)

جميل  يا مرمورة

شكراااااا على  الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## marmora jesus (23 يوليو 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> موضوعاتكم رائعه ومميزه شكراااااااااااااااااااااا


 

*ميرسي لمرورك الجميل يا النهيسي*

*ربنا معاك ويباركك*


----------



## marmora jesus (23 يوليو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> جميل يا مرمورة
> 
> شكراااااا على الموضوع الرائع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


 

*ميرسي لمرورك يا كليمو*

*ربنا معاك ويباركك*


----------



## happy angel (24 يوليو 2009)




----------



## marmora jesus (24 يوليو 2009)

happy angel قال:


>


 

*ميرسي لمرورك يا قمر*

*ربنا معاكي ويباركك*


----------

